# Forum Skins



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Mine seems to keep changing back to default. It's done this two times this past week. Once when y'all added a new skin(?) and then over night. I haven't been clearing my cookies. Shouldn't my preferences be saved on the server??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Happened to me 2 times too - 1 was when he made the software upgrade. And, happened to me when I came on this morning - The upgrade is having some issues w/ files, and JS had to fix them. The upgrade has a few bugs that he is trying to have fixed. So, bear w/ us. After that, it should stay saved, yes...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Also, see here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=28671&posted=1#post28671


----------

